# Canon 700D questions.



## khrisxtine (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone,  From this post, you'll be able to tell I'm a complete newbie.. But was hoping I'm posting this in the correct place - if not, please forgive me and point me in the right direction!

I just got the Canon 700d/T5i for Christmas.  I am trying to test it out right now.. But I noticed the LCD sometimes turns off.. For the life of me cannot find it in the manual or troubleshooting.. 

I also made sure to disable auto shut off, but nothing? It works just fine and then it just shuts off.. and when it shuts off - i'm unable to press anything on it to make the lcd turn on again. The camera however is on, because i'll tap the screen and hear noises and when I press the little camera icon button, it makes a shutter noise.. So i'm not sure if my camera is broken, or I truly just don't know how to use it :lmao:


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 3, 2014)

You may have the lens cap on it. You also may have it in live view pointing at something black.


Oh - and welcome to TPF!


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 3, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> You may have the lens cap on it. You also may have it in live view pointing at something black.
> 
> 
> Oh - and welcome to TPF!



Thanks for the warm welcome!

I for sure have the lens cap off as I was just looking at the object I wad going to shoot and it just turned off and I couldn't get it to turn back on, to even look at the settings.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 3, 2014)

Is your battery fully charged?


----------



## ronlane (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Go to the menu and look for the auto power off and see what it is set to. If it is at 30 seconds, then change it, that is what is causing it.


----------



## NedM (Jan 3, 2014)

When you press that "little camera icon" you're activating live view mode.

Sometimes, LCD screens may stand idle after a certain amount of time to save battery life.
Try depressing the shutter and see if the LCD screen appears. (Press the shutter slightly half way down but not completely) 

Try taking a video of the incident and post it.
That way we can hep you futher.r


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies!

It is full battery, there is an SD card in there that's brand new (class 10) 

the auto power off is disabled and so is the LCD auto shutoff is disabled.  I'm uploading a video of it right now.


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 3, 2014)

press your shutter, that will turn it back on.


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 3, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> press your shutter, that will turn it back on.



I tried that, It made noises, but the LCD didn't turn back on. Video is uploading still, will post here momentarily.


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 3, 2014)

canon t5i lcd shuts off sometimes while idle, after taking a picture by using shutter (manually) or using the screen touch shutter.. and won't come back on unless I turn off the camera completely and stay turned off for a bit.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to post the video.  I am as confused as your are.  If the problem has not been solved by the time I get home, I will play with 60D & 70D to see if I can figure anything out.  

As Amanda mentioned, half pressing the shutter should have turned the lcd back on (me thinks).


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 3, 2014)

what are your settings for the picture.  It sounds to me like you have a long shutter speed on and the shutter is still open.
Is it in auto?


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 3, 2014)

never mind, that isn't it either.... no idea.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 3, 2014)

Check page 302 of the manual in reference to custom function #7.  Also try pressing your info button when the screen goes off.


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 3, 2014)

ok, this is weird.. so i've been taking random pictures and the screen would turn off after each picture.. instead of me turning it off this time, I literally let it sit for 5 minutes (screen was still off).. because I was searching in google to try to figure out what's going on with it.. I pick it back up and the lcd went back on it's own.. 

so far I've been testing out the camera, the screen hasn't turned off.. I don't remember pressing info, but then again I could've done that on accident because I was freaking out the LCD was broken and started pressing everything lol.. but let's cross our fingers and hope it doesn't happen again.. I'll keep you all updated.. I turned it off for now.. have to run some errands with my kiddos and i'll be back.


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay, just in case you all were wondering.. It just magically started working just fine! I've been using it all day and no lcd issues. Maybe I did just so happen to press the "info" button and turned it off when I thought it was broken. 

Thank you to everyone that responded! I truly appreciate all the help.


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 8, 2014)

I asked this in a different forum, but no responses for a few days.. thought I'd ask it in here 

I misplaced my remote for the T2i, I needed something quick, so I picked up a wireless remote from best buy (it's a rocket fish brand - the remote wireless shutter control) For my new T5i.

Now my question is.. because I remember it worked for my T2i, but I can't seem to figure out how to get it to work for the T5i... How do I use the remote to start/stop video? Everytime I press the button, it only takes a picture. Before, my T2i (the remote I previously had only had one button as well) it would start/stop video on video mode. My T5i takes only pictures when in Video Mode and I can't figure it out or find it in the manual. I was hoping someone on these forums could help me out?


----------



## Gavjenks (Jan 8, 2014)

You probably simply cannot control video remotely with that remote.  The simple ones like that simply act as proxies for the shutter button. If you pushed the shutter button on the actual camera, it would take a still photo, not start/stop video, so thats what the remote does too.

I'm actually a bit confused why it would have worked on the T2i... I have a T2i and that does not work. It also takes still photos when generic remotes are attached in video mode.  ??


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 11, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> You probably simply cannot control video remotely with that remote.  The simple ones like that simply act as proxies for the shutter button. If you pushed the shutter button on the actual camera, it would take a still photo, not start/stop video, so thats what the remote does too.
> 
> I'm actually a bit confused why it would have worked on the T2i... I have a T2i and that does not work. It also takes still photos when generic remotes are attached in video mode.  ??




i'm not sure how it worked either on the T2i, but it did.. 

so do you think there is no remote that'll work to start/stop video?  I'll just have to press it manually and run back and forth to stop it? (I used to use the remote for my T2i to shoot my beauty videos) lol


p.s. my camera started to do that thing again the lcd turning on and off again.. I think I'm just going to exchange it for a new one?


----------



## Gavjenks (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't think so, no. The thing that plugs in for remotes only has 2 data lines, normally -- one representing half shutter press, one full.  I don't think remotes can do anything else other than that.  If you look at the really fancy ones, they still only do shutter presses.  They just time them or do intervals or hold it for different amounts of time, etc, but it's all shutter presses.

If you had a camera with wifi then you could do it (only a couple newer models), the smartphones with the app connected can control everything, not just shutter. But probably not a plug in remote.

But I don't have a T5i. Look at your connection port: does it look like one you'd have for headphones? If so, it's just shutter info, and I think you're out of luck.  Does it look like some sort of USB port or something fancier? If so, it's feasible that there might be a remote that can control other things like video.



Although still I can't say for sure.  If you found a way to do it on your T2i, there might still be a way to tell it in settings to use shutter as start/stop.  Check your manual, beyond that can't help you.


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you for the reply - truly do appreciate it.

I just want to update those that were wondering. I still am experiencing the LCD shutting off at times right after taking pictures.. it doesn't happen all the time.. sometimes.. and I'm not sure what I'm doing to make it happen.. So I think I'm just going to return the camera since no one seems to know why it's doing that or how to change/fix it.

I was however looking into returning it for the same camera (T5i).. or possibly trying out the Canon 60D or 70D .. which one would be better (I know they are all quite similar) for a newbie like myself.. (but using it as my main camera for doing my beauty/fitness videos and taking pictures of my beauty products etc.. and of course my children!) anyone know if the 60D or 70D also auto-focus like the T5i During video? (I remember my T2i did not auto focus during video so that was one of the main factors I sold it and got a new camera..as well as the flip out screen!  )

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 13, 2014)

The 70D autofocus for video is the best (new technology).  The focus tracking for stills is also better.


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 13, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> The 70D autofocus for video is the best (new technology).  The focus tracking for stills is also better.




Thanks for your response!   I'm actually returning the T5i today and will check out the 70D


----------



## Bob01721 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hmmm.  I guess if the 70D does the same thing, we'll know the problem is *you*.

Seriously, that's some strange behavior.


----------



## khrisxtine (Jan 16, 2014)

umm okay?...  

Anyway...... I spoke to a rep from canon and showed them my video of what's happening with the camera and they said it definitely was abnormal behavior. I sent it in and they received it today. I'm hoping that it'll be returned to me in the next few days or by next week fixed and ready to rock & roll. I decided not to go with the 70 D although the amazing auto focus for video truly tempted me, I did remember I still wanted to get a new lens, so money will be going towards that! 

Thank you everyone that responded kindly, it was very much appreciated!


----------

